# Anyone used a LED ring light for macro?



## Richard8971 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been looking for some decent lighting for my macro work. I have speedlites already but no ring flashes. I have been looking at the "aftermarket" ones for the Canons. Has anyone used either the ring flashes or LED lights? Thoughts?

D


----------



## drjlo (Aug 3, 2012)

As you are likely aware, the Canon ring flashes are quite spendy. However, I never could find a decent LED macro ring flash in my search and ended up buying this Phoenix Macro Ring Flash for 90 some bucks. 

It's an actual macro ring flash, not just LED ring light, which supports Canon ETTL. Obviously the build quality is not exactly stellar, and there isn't a whole lot of controls, but flash exposure comp can be used to tweak the light output on top of ETTL, and mine is still working. 

QC is not exactly consistent, so make sure to buy from somewhere with good return policy, e.g. Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Smart-Flash-Digital-Cameras/dp/B0013XTIFG


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 3, 2012)

I've tinkered a bit with these, I much prefer monolights to flashes for work, especially macro, it's so much easier to work under full lighting than take/retake with flashes to get the perfect exposure.
The only reason *not* to use monolights is that when you have some high-power stuff that will cook or melt your subject, a problem you don't get with LEDs.

As for which brand, I didn't bother, I just bought a bunch of huge step-up rings (like 58->82mm), drilled 5mm holes in them, and mounted my own LEDs...


----------



## rpt (Aug 3, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> I've tinkered a bit with these, I much prefer monolights to flashes for work, especially macro, it's so much easier to work under full lighting than take/retake with flashes to get the perfect exposure.
> The only reason *not* to use monolights is that when you have some high-power stuff that will cook or melt your subject, a problem you don't get with LEDs.
> 
> As for which brand, I didn't bother, I just bought a bunch of huge step-up rings (like 58->82mm), drilled 5mm holes in them, and mounted my own LEDs...


That is innovative! Could you share pics of your engineering? Also how do you power it? I'd love to do this project.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 3, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't LED's be continuous light, not a 'flash'? So would it be more correct to say a ring LED light? Or are there actual LEDs that are used to 'flash' like a traditional ring/speedlite flash?


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 3, 2012)

rpt said:


> That is innovative! Could you share pics of your engineering? Also how do you power it? I'd love to do this project.



Main problem is, that I went a little bit tricky with it, I didn't just use White LEDs, but I got hold of some RGB Superbrights, so that I could change the colours if I wanted too (I was mainly thinking, at the time, that I'd use it with my Lensbaby and/or film for some lomo-esque lo-fi shots.)

First incarnation was using 4 potentiometers, 1 for each colour and 1 for brightness. Worked well at prototype stage but the pcbs were so big (using normal through-hole resistors etc) that I could only get 4-6 LEDs in each ring, so wasn't actually too bright. If i'd designed a proper surface-mount PCB then I could have gotten a lot more LEDs in.

Instead, I'm now trying for a digitally-controlled version, using an Arduino board (freetronics even sell a controllable RGB LED module, although it's probably not bright enough so I'll use the superbright 5mm ones from the first incarnation. (Long term project is to write an app with a colour wheel, click the mouse on the colour wheel and the LEDs will change to that colour. It'll probably never happen).

But then work and buying a house and whatnot got in the way, so it's sort of on permanent hiatus, I'll resurrect in in a few months maybe when I get time (and the new house). But I can probably share shots of it this weekend.

The first ones were powered by either a 6V Sealed Lead Acid battery, or from a DC wall-charger from any number of transformers i've got floating around. The Arduino-based one I did have in mind to power from USB, once i get to that stage at least...




Drizzt321 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't LED's be continuous light, not a 'flash'? So would it be more correct to say a ring LED light? Or are there actual LEDs that are used to 'flash' like a traditional ring/speedlite flash?



AFAIK there's both. The reason I started building my own (besides the fact that that's what I do, even though probably more expensive than ebay), is that they all seemed to be 'flashes', and as I said, I prefer monolights. If you count my attempts as a monolight version, then there's definitely at least one of each type in the world...


----------



## rpt (Aug 3, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> But I can probably share shots of it this weekend.



That would be great!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 3, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > That is innovative! Could you share pics of your engineering? Also how do you power it? I'd love to do this project.
> ...



Awesome engineering  Arduino's are so cool, aren't they? I keep meaning to try and play with them, but I'm not much of a hardware guy (yet).


----------



## K-amps (Aug 3, 2012)

Got a cheap LED rig for Macro work. I think it was a $30-40 feebay purchase. I have not used it much, light output is very limited, but better than nothing I guess... I don't use it anymore. It is collecting dust somewhere.

On the flipside, I bought an Ultrabright LED flashlight ($80) that I use often to illuminate some small subjects. It has over 1000 lumens and works well, however is very directional, so a bit tricky to work with. 

I would be happy spening $100-150 for a decent used macro flash... no luck so far


----------



## infilm (Aug 3, 2012)

I would use light ribbon to make a ring light. You can buy a 16' roll daylight balanced for about $130. Then just pick a power source. I have run a whole roll from a AA battery pack for about an hour. That would be 8 AA batteries. Have a look at www.litegear.com. For some reason he doesn't list just the roll of LED's on the website but I do know he sell it.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 3, 2012)

infilm said:


> I would use light ribbon to make a ring light. You can buy a 16' roll daylight balanced for about $130. Then just pick a power source. I have run a whole roll from a AA battery pack for about an hour. That would be 8 AA batteries. Have a look at www.litegear.com. For some reason he doesn't list just the roll of LED's on the website but I do know he sell it.



Had to re-read the post a couple of times since I don't see it on the website, but wow, that's pretty awesome. How can he do a 16' for $130 when his shorter ones are so much more expensive?


----------



## infilm (Aug 3, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> infilm said:
> 
> 
> > I would use light ribbon to make a ring light. You can buy a 16' roll daylight balanced for about $130. Then just pick a power source. I have run a whole roll from a AA battery pack for about an hour. That would be 8 AA batteries. Have a look at www.litegear.com. For some reason he doesn't list just the roll of LED's on the website but I do know he sell it.
> ...


The stuff on the website is his new stuff and those prices are for a kit. So, a AC to DC power supply, a dimmer, some extension cables, and some different connectors for the ribbon. All you really need from him is the lite ribbon and the connectors, and maybe the dimmer.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 3, 2012)

infilm said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > infilm said:
> ...



Ahh...that makes sense to me then. Very cool, something for me to think about should I decide to try and get some continuous lighting for some video. Could be a very cool rollable light source that fits into a cardboard tube and yet produces plenty of light for video. Have to figure out how to use it with the usual lighting modifiers (barn doors, etc).


----------



## infilm (Aug 3, 2012)

I have used it in commercial shoot under cabinets, down bannisters, in cabinets, in all sorts of cars, ect. I have also made some panels with it. Since the ribbon is adhesive backed I have mounted it to white coroplast and made very shallow units. Put you favorite diffusion and gel on it and instant light panel. I have one that is roughly 4"x8" that has 8 or 9 feet of ribbon on it. Its incredibly bright and it runs off of a small battery pack. They are very useful.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 3, 2012)

infilm said:


> I have used it in commercial shoot under cabinets, down bannisters, in cabinets, in all sorts of cars, ect. I have also made some panels with it. Since the ribbon is adhesive backed I have mounted it to white coroplast and made very shallow units. Put you favorite diffusion and gel on it and instant light panel. I have one that is roughly 4"x8" that has 8 or 9 feet of ribbon on it. Its incredibly bright and it runs off of a small battery pack. They are very useful.



How about for video use? Plenty of light for video? Or do you need to gang lots of the strips together?

Hmm...this would be pretty cool (but expensive!) to have a micro-controller controlled light show using gelled strips & such.


----------



## underjammer (Aug 4, 2012)

This thing is pretty cheap, and it uses your existing speedlight. It's kinda big/bulky, but it works really well. For macro, though, I'm not sure if the lens itself would get in the way and cause shading, etc..

http://www.diy-lighting-kits.com/ring-flash/

For macro, you might also want to look into a softbox, rather than a ring light. Here's a place to start for softbox / macro lighting investigating.

http://www.diyphotography.net/three-super-macro-rigs-you-can-build-at-home


----------



## birtembuk (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been using the ring flash MT-24EX. I know it's damn expensive but as I tried many possible combinations with speedlights and all, I found there's nothing like it. On top, it has the wireless function for more flash for back-lighting or rim. I purchased some cold-shoe risers and cap diffusers. I could not find any that would fit the MT24 but found some that are designed for smaller flashes that, after cutting a bit here and there, reasonably fit. There are third party ring flashes but I would have some concerns with durability and compatibility. Whatever grudge with may hold against Canon sometimes - where, by Jove, is the 24-70II ??? - they know how to design the perfect and expensive product. IMO, in terms of use, there's no comparison with anything else, especially for "live" macro in nature. I even re-sold my tripod as, with this baby, I now can take all my shots handheld.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 4, 2012)

I was in a similar dilema a few years ago and thought I'd try a cheap Chinese ring flash from DHGate befor eI spent $$$ on a Canon unit.
I thought that for $70 or so, it was worth the risk, and I am still using and abusing it, and it does the job.
It does the job so well, I haven't even thought about buying a better one, yet.

It screwed on perfectly with my Canon 60mm macro lens.
It also came with various step up and down rings too.

All adjustments have to be made via the camera's menu, but that's no biggie.

Even though it's only about 58mm in diameter, I bought a step up ring to fit my Sigma 150mm macro lens which has a diameter of 72mm, and I was really surprised that there is no vignetting with it (even on my 5D3), even though the opening is so much smaller than the Sigma's front element.


----------

